# 'Punchy' espresso beans



## nick52 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just been starting out with my Gaggia Classic this week. I'm using Drury Reale beans at the moment and the shots are pretty good but I'm finding they don't really 'punch' through the milk when I'm making lattes/capps.

Anyone know of any bold, punchy but fairly inexpensive espresso beans?

Thanks folks


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep. Union Revelation will do the job, and give you a really refined espresso. Buy a kilo direct from them to dilute the postage a bit and get fresh beans.

Happy Donkey do some less refined espresso blends that work out about £4 per kilo less, once you factor in postage.

Edit:

The Reale is a dark roast. Are you making strong enough shots from it?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I found Brazilian Fazenda Cachoeira de Grama Bourbon very good in milk. Very chocolately and sweet.

Available from Has Bean

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Brazil-Fazenda-Cachoeira-da-Grama-Bourbon-Pulped-Natural-2012.html


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It could be a variety of things other than the beans. How much espresso is in your shot, and how much milk, in millilitres? If it's a big cup and lots of milk then....


----------



## nick52 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all,

Thanks for your replies and suggestions.

I ended up getting a kilo of the Union Revelation and it's great stuff, seriously chocolately and really gets through that milk in the cappucinos so thank you for a great recommendation!!

The difference between that and the Drury Reale seems pretty big - I was pulling shots in about 20-25 seconds when I finished my bag of Reale but with the same grind and tamp on the Revelation I was pulling shots in 50 seconds - so have been playing around with the settings 

Have you got an equally good recommendation for some bold beans that go well in a cafetiere?

Thanks again


----------

